# Havre de grace, MD Show



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Is anyone going to the show on 4/11? I've been a few times but I wasn't into darts back then so I can't remember what folks have to offer.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Just so you know....it's a small show...uh...really small.

Sometimes there are 2 or three frog vendors or vendors with some darts.

Sometimes there is only one 

Nice venue / building and good peeps.....just be prepared for.....small....


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

how much smaller than the carlisle show?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nate...are you messin' with me ?

You've been to both haven't you?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

nope, never been to this one


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

oh...ok....sorry.

Well........it's aboot (that's Canadian btw) @ 70 % as big as Carlisle.

Sans baby turtles (not allowed by MD laws).
No HoTz...

It'll seem even smaller for you, because the building is much smaller than the Carlisle Convention hall.....

Nice location...good parking....I think the admission is reasonable as well.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

yea ive been to the show a handful of times, I just never looked for frogs.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

It was a waste of time.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MaxB22 said:


> It was a waste of time.


At least you didn't have too far to drive.

I'm guessing little to no darts and few vendors ?


----------

